# Have an Out-of-Warranty Fire?



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know that I'd recommend it for a Fire that's still under warranty, but if you've ever considered rooting your Fire to give it full Android capability, you might be interested in this: http://n2a.launchrock.com/

N2A makes the SD cards that allow you to run the Nook Color and Tablet into Android tablets - I have one on my Nook Color. If I still had my original Fire I'd definitely consider this - I always ran it with a different launcher anyway. Don't know how this works and it's in the beta phase, but if you like to live on the edge....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gee, if I still had my old KF1, I'd try this....

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm thinking hard about this...


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I've been thinking about rooting my original Fire after getting my new HD Fire, but it looks like this N2A beta "requires" a Windows computer to use it.  I'm always surprised/disappointed by Linux / Android (which is Linux) developers who will not support Linux for the PC side of their projects.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Certainly something to consider if one has an out of warranty device -- and one want sto see how 'regular' android works.  I have a couple of other android devices and don't really have strong preferences.  Admitedly, some apps are ONLY in Google Play -- but I've not found many that aren't also elsewhere that I feel like I just HAVE to have.

Definitely don't recommend it unless you're out of warranty!


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I signed up for the beta....but my DD's Fire is still under warranty. So guess I'd better not mess with it.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks VERY interesting.  I have an original Kindle Fire that's out of warranty, I signed up.  Will keep y'all posted if y'all are interested.  Thanks for the link!!


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyone else doing this? Crazy how different my Kindle is now!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

So how's it working now?  Which version is it running?  I only have an HD so can't try it. I do have an alternate launcher on it, but can't make it my default launcher.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I have an HD but I'm very interested in how the beta test goes. In 6 month, after my Fire is out of warranty and they've come out with the HD version, I could really see doing this! Please keep us posted, StephanieJ.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Once you've done this, can you access Google Play?

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Once you've done this, can you access Google Play?
> 
> Betsy


I'd imagine so - the N2A card on my Nook Color came with Google Play installed on it.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry for not replying sooner! Yep it has the Google Play store. One wonderful thing is you can restore it to just like before with one click. Not sure which version, will look I'm the a.m. I will ask if I can put up a picture. Very great program!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oooh. I missed this thread before, but I may have to try it on my original Fire. Be nice to have access to Google Play for apps and .apk files to put on my FireHD. 


ETA: Stephanie, do you remember - when you put in your email, did the screen change to give you an acknowledgment of any kind? I've tried in 3 different browsers and nothing changes after I hit "go". So I can't tell if the request is going through or not....guess I'll see if I get an email from them.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Oooh. I missed this thread before, but I may have to try it on my original Fire. Be nice to have access to Google Play for apps and .apk files to put on my FireHD.
> 
> ETA: Stephanie, do you remember - when you put in your email, did the screen change to give you an acknowledgment of any kind? I've tried in 3 different browsers and nothing changes after I hit "go". So I can't tell if the request is going through or not....guess I'll see if I get an email from them.


I signed up the same day this was posted, to be honest I don't remember if I received anything that day or not. If you want I can always PM the admin and ask them if they are looking for more volunteers!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Sure, if you don't mind, that'd be great!    I'll PM you my email.


----------

